# TVR Tuscan Mk2



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

If anyone fances seeing some pictures and a little bit of news before going to the Motor Show then Pistonheads has some info.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

So is your Dad tempted then Ben :wink:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I don't think he's allowed to go to the motor show any more :wink:

I'm working on the TVR stand next Thursday and friday if anyones about.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I think I prefer the rear on the old one, may grow on me though


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

ColDiTT said:


> So is your Dad tempted then Ben :wink:


Funny you said that; as I was giving him a lift home last night we got talking about the motor show. And guess what he said...

... "The new Tuscan drop top looks nice" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

XXMetal said:


> ColDiTT said:
> 
> 
> > So is your Dad tempted then Ben :wink:
> ...


has your dad got something to do with TVR mate?


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

jam said:


> XXMetal said:
> 
> 
> > ColDiTT said:
> ...


He's got a T350C, and we're both members of the TVRCC. It's through the car club I'm working on the stand.

Personally I'd have this anytime over a boxter.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

XXMetal said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > XXMetal said:
> ...


very nice indeed!!

what do they start (Â£) at out of interest?


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

jam said:


> very nice indeed!!
> 
> what do they start (Â£) at out of interest?


Around the Â£40k mark, once you've added A/C and metalic paint I think


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

XXMetal said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > very nice indeed!!
> ...


Bet they are like a rocket ship too aren't they! 8)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

jam said:


> XXMetal said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


Gorgeous looking car...........................from the front.

The rear is utterly disgusting.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Love the looks and sound would dread the running costs :?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Love the looks and sound would dread the running costs :?


Would love a 2nd hand tuscan for my next car in 18 months or so.

apparently it's better to buy TVR's 2nd hand as most of the niggles have been ironed out, I'm led to believe


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

That's a lovely colour.

I've just bought a brand new T350 Targa. Pick it up Saturday. I'll let you know how reliable it is or isn't.

If you spot a pearlecent red T350 driving around the SE with the driver's grin sticking out the side windows it'll be me. :lol:

Oh, and since I'm running it in and limited to 3000rpm for the first 1000 miles please don't be surprised when I only beat you by a small margin :wink:

Oooh I'm so excited.

Don't worry - we're keeping the TT. CaTT is very happy with it - 57k and running sweet (except for the airflow meter playing up - must change it one day soon ...)


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

That sounds like a fabulous car TVR_Man and a great colour too. Like Bens dad I am now banned from next years motor show 

I spent quite a bit of time on the TVR stand last Thursday looking at the Tuscan mark 2 but to be perfectly honest I prefer the present model (maybe I am just an old fart) we tend to say that about many new models. Anyways, back to my being banned, I booked a test drive of a Tuscan for last Saturday afternoon at TMS of Melton Mowbray and to my surprise I really took to it (I didn't think I would because I enjoy modern day motoring technology), no creature comforts such as electric hood or ABS. Good old rear wheel drive with loads of power to play with, dry sump so 5 minutes on tick over to warm up and circulate the oil, the sound that car makes is amazing - what fun, it's a good job the roads were dry, being a novice a might just have lost it and caused serious damage 

Let us know your initial impressions of the Targa 8) I bet your grin just gets bigger  TT and a TVR = 8) in my book :wink:

Col


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Only done 350 miles so far, and now need to go to the US next week ... got to get to the 1,000 mile service before I really unleash the engine.

Handling and brakes are awesome, build quality a lot better than my Chimaera. Still nowhere near a mainstream manufacturer though. Certainly gets a lot of attention on the road too.

Some pics:



















More pics at:
http://trefor_jones1.users.btopenworld.com/index.htm


----------

